

Yes, Domain Tasting Will End - johns
http://www.eweek.com/c/a/Security/Yes-Domain-Tasting-Will-End/

======
ScottWhigham
Ummm - hate to contradicate the title here but the 3rd sentence of that
article is, "The argument was that the new fees were insufficient, and that
tasting would continue to be profitable."

